# Do Geckos Really Eat Fish?



## Stickleback (3 Oct 2012)

I have an outdoor aquarium set up in Vietnam. It is all going really well, but I have quite a few fish going missing.

I told someone at work and they said it is the geckos fishing for them, wiggling the end of their tail in the water to lure the fish. To be honest I dismissed it as rubbish. However more and more people have told me that that would be the cause (my aquarium is in the office so it gets talked about a lot). 

Has anyone on here heard of this occurring?

Many thanks.

S


----------



## BigTom (3 Oct 2012)

Well, a quick google unearthed several people claiming to have witnessed this (not the tail wagging bit, that sounds very dubious), but no evidence beyond a youtube video of a leopard gecko trying to eat the fish on someone's PC screensaver 

I suggest you acquire video evidence pronto!


----------



## b1zbaz (3 Oct 2012)

They do eat fish not all geckos though there are hundreds of various types of gecko some have hydrolastic skin so can actually walk on water I used to keep peacock day geckos and they used to walk onto the water in the bottom of my terrarium looking into the water and to excrete so yes they could be eating your fish put a picture of the local geckos up and I will tell you what type they are and the tail as a lure is possible too but I have never witnessed it


----------



## Morgan Freeman (9 Oct 2012)

There's no reason why they wouldn't.


----------

